# The I'll never upgrade upgrade overkill set up



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

I was never moving on from my GC. Meet Liz 🤣

VTS basket and Mignon mat arrived this morning and other than a knock box I'm done. Pucks can be a bit sloppy out of this one and the purposed Fage tub isn't it anymore 😂. It's a good fit there but it'll be a better one in February when we're having two walls knocked down and a huge kitchen dinner renovation. In the new kitchen it'll have a place to go with no upper units above but maybe some nice coffee stuff shelves. Can't wait.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Cracking set-up, love it!

I went from a GC with PID (and a red mignon actually! Although a mk1) to a MaraX, which I absolutely love.

Hope you enjoy the upgrade 😊


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Very nice @Tempest. Can I be nosey and ask about the cup stand on the drip tray? Where did you get it from?

Cheers


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

It looks lovely. I decided I will get myself new machine for Christmas, just still undecided which one. Elizabeth, MaraX - can't decide.

Enjoy and good luck with the kitchen renovation (something I dread myself😅).


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

RDC8 said:


> Very nice @Tempest. Can I be nosey and ask about the cup stand on the drip tray? Where did you get it from?
> 
> Cheers


 Comes with the Elizabeth so could perhaps be had as spares if they're available ?


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

L2en said:


> It looks lovely. I decided I will get myself new machine for Christmas, just still undecided which one. Elizabeth, MaraX - can't decide.
> 
> Enjoy and good luck with the kitchen renovation (something I dread myself😅).


 Elizabeth suited my space better for now, ie can still use space in front for food/coffee prep. Kitchen is only 5x7ish. Also true dual boiler with bags of steam for the 4-6 milk drinks it does a day, plus the aesthetic of MaraX doesnt suit me as I'm not a fan of the look of the E61 group. Odd I know.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Tempest said:


> Elizabeth suited my space better for now, ie can still use space in front for food/coffee prep. Kitchen is only 5x7ish. Also true dual boiler with bags of steam for the 4-6 milk drinks it does a day, plus the aesthetic of MaraX doesnt suit me as I'm not a fan of the look of the E61 group. Odd I know.


 Looking good! Great choice of machine 😉


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Those photos would look good in a marketing brochure...love it. Puts my review photos to shame!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Those photos would look good in a marketing brochure...love it. Puts my review photos to shame!


 You say that! Have you checked my fruit tray boxes disguised as anti-splash tiles? 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I saw those....I'd be tempted to get some frosted glass sheets cut and drilled 4 corners them fix them to the wall.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

jaffro said:


> Cracking set-up, love it!
> 
> I went from a GC with PID (and a red mignon actually! Although a mk1) to a MaraX, which I absolutely love.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the upgrade 😊


 This kitchen is full of red appliances, the new will be all stainless but I tell myself the Mignon in red is like a Rosso Corsa Ferrari, it goes with everything 😂. The vts basket was the chefs kiss to finish it off! That little extra flavour coming through makes a difference.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Those photos would look good in a marketing brochure...love it. Puts my review photos to shame!


 The amount of playing with composition puts me to shame lol. I dabbled in photography many years ago.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You say that! Have you checked my fruit tray boxes disguised as anti-splash tiles? 😂😂😂😂😂


 I mean we were poor when we bought this house so the wall tiles literally are my antisplash tiles. I tiled the whole kitchen on my own. Other half is a pure computer networking geek. Not handy or mechanical at all unless you're having issues with a firewall! I watched a youtube video and jumped in haha.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Tempest said:


> I mean we were poor when we bought this house so the wall tiles literally are _my_ antisplash tiles. I tiled the whole kitchen on my own. Other half is a pure computer networking geek. Not handy or mechanical at all unless you're having issues with a firewall! I watched a youtube video and jumped in haha.


Software engineer here! Also clueless on practical things! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

Tempest said:


> Elizabeth suited my space better for now, ie can still use space in front for food/coffee prep. Kitchen is only 5x7ish. Also true dual boiler with bags of steam for the 4-6 milk drinks it does a day, plus the aesthetic of MaraX doesnt suit me as I'm not a fan of the look of the E61 group. Odd I know.


 That's the trouble. I like the look of both of them. I have dedicated kitchen trolley which will fit any of them. I like the preinfusion possibilities of Liz, but I'm sure MaraX makes coffee perfectly good enough for my taste buds. I've read reviews in five different languages and still can't decide. I think I will have to toss a coin or find something completely different😄


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

L2en said:


> I've read reviews in five different languages and still can't decide. I think I will have to toss a coin or find something completely different😄


 I've reviewed both, did you see those written reviews (not just the videos)?


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> I've reviewed both, did you see those written reviews (not just the videos)?


 Of course, Dave, they were the first ones I've seen.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Lelit actually said to me that they thought MaraX would be Elizabeths greatest competitor and vice versa.....i'm not helping am I 🤣


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

L2en said:


> That's the trouble. I like the look of both of them. I have dedicated kitchen trolley which will fit any of them. I like the preinfusion possibilities of Liz, but I'm sure MaraX makes coffee perfectly good enough for my taste buds. I've read reviews in five different languages and still can't decide. I think I will have to toss a coin or find something completely different😄


 no room in my house for a trolly at the minute. If we didn't have a separate room that used to be an outside access coal store for the washer dryer and room for the fridge under the stairs we'd be totally screwed. We're counting the days to a new kitchen with the money to pay for it mocking us from a savings account 🤣.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Lelit actually said to me that they thought MaraX would be Elizabeths greatest competitor and vice versa.....i'm not helping am I 🤣


 No, both reviews were actively a hindrance when you like both machines😂. If the styling hadn't pushed me firmly to Elizabeth and I'd liked the look of both, I'd have spent much longer agonizing over a decision for sure.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Software engineer here! Also clueless on practical things!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm in IT security now but I started off in the motor trade and I'm in the client service end of things not the technical end. I got my sec+ on principle and called it good enough!


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Lelit actually said to me that they thought MaraX would be Elizabeths greatest competitor and vice versa.....i'm not helping am I 🤣


 That's exactly right. But it is still very nice decision to make.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

L2en said:


> That's exactly right. But it is still very nice decision to make.


 It's a privileged position to be in right?! Somehow that don't make it easy though lol!


----------

